# Using Marriott Owner Discount Rate Codes



## FractionalTraveler (Mar 8, 2014)

When searching for the "Best Available" rate on Marriott.com for MVCI vacation properties, I recommend you try all rate codes at your disposal and not just the ones that are advertised with a higher discount.

Why?  Why not just search using the highest discounted rate code you can get your hands on? Because you may not be getting the best nightly rate, that's why!

Here's something to make your head spin.

The Rack rate, sometimes referred to as "Leisure rate" or "Retail benchmark rate", you would think is the worst rate to use because you may think this rate is the HIGHEST rate the system will produce and you have been conditioned to think that all other rates and discounts are pegged to this rate.

That notion is simply NOT true.  Its fiction.  Sometimes the rack rate is the lowest.  It is sometimes lower that using the MOD, P32, P33, or P34 MVCI rate codes.

You must be asking yourself, this guy is crazy.  He is saying that the Rack rate can be lower than a 25% discount MOD rate or a 35% P34 MVCI Premier Plus Owner rate.

That is in fact what I'm saying.  How can this happen.......

Let me explain.  When you type a rate code into Marriott.com.  What they don't tell you is that there are many tiers of rates nested within each rate code you enter into the system.  The computer is programmed to search the *best available* nightly rate within the discounted rate structure selected. So you can easily have the system produce (display) a rate for you to select which may be higher than rates that offer less discounts.

That's how you can get a MOD rate to display a better nightly rate than a P34 rate given that they are both available.  That's really confusing and goes against every fiber of common sense. But it is real and you should be aware of this so you don't assume just because you are a Premier Plus owner that you will naturally always get the best available rate using the P34 rate code.

Its also easy to prove that all this is real.  Just try experimenting with the different rate codes and you will see what I mean.

Here is an easy example. Login to Marriott.com and select Marriott's Custom House on May 26th, 2014 for 1 night using the P34 Premier Plus Rate which is supposed to be 35% of the rack or leisure rate. *The computer gives me a nightly rate of $233/night.*

Now, change the rate code to "MOD" and you will see *the nightly rate drops to $220/night.*  Recall that the MOD rate is supposed to give you a 25% discount off the rack rate.  

Why is this happening?  Its because of the way the computer's rates are internally structured and how the software algorithm attempts to balance demand with promotional rate availability.

So in conclusion, what can we do to ensure you are getting the "Best Available" rate?  Check all the codes you can get your hands on and even after the reservation is made keep going back and checking up to the Cancelation window.  

Its only money right? but its your money........

FT


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 8, 2014)

FractionalTraveler said:


> When searching for the "Best Available" rate on Marriott.com for MVCI vacation properties, I recommend you try all rate codes at your disposal and not just the ones that are advertised with a higher discount.
> 
> Why?  Why not just search using the highest discounted rate code you can get your hands on? Because you may not be getting the best nightly rate, that's why!
> 
> ...



Thanks for pointing this out. I agree that it is important to try all available codes at your disposal.

I think though that it is important to point out the difference between rack rate and leisure rates. Rack rate is the maximum rate that the hotel can charge and is usually published on the small placard on the inside of the hotel room door. This is not the leisure rate and it isn't very often that one ends up paying the true rack rate. Leisure rate may also have discounts applied when compared to rack rate. So Rack Rate <> Leisure Rate.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Mar 8, 2014)

Yes, that is also a good point but that's where a lot of additional confusion comes into play.  Rack rate, Leisure rate, Benchmark rate, etc.  If the discount codes are pegged to different rate structures then its nearly impossible to discern as a customer if you are getting the best nightly rate.

This is somewhat like a credit score. No one really knows the scoring algorithm and those in the industry will never disclose to us consumers how the formula is computed or even what the formula is.  Its to their benefit to keep this as cloudy as possible to make more money from customers.

Same applies to all these rates for Marriott hotels and vacation timeshares.

FT


----------



## Luvtoride (Mar 8, 2014)

FT, Until reading this, I never knew that there were discount rates available to us as MVC and Premier members.  Do you have a list of the available rates that apply to owners?  
Also, Another tip is to keep in touch with at least one Marriott TS salesperson.  We have such a person at Singer Island (Oceana Palms) who whenever we need a great rate for a Marriott hotel, we can call and ask him for a Marriott Friends and Family certificate.  He will usually fax or scan this to us within a couple of hours of calling him.  The form is good for a couple of months and MUST be presented when checking in to get that rate.  The code to put in the Marriott website MMF to check these rates.  I just did a quick search for the NY Marriott Marquis for tonight 3/8.  The best rate without a code was $399.  With the MMF code it went down to $229.  It does clearly say you need valid proof to get this rate.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 8, 2014)

Luvtoride said:


> FT, Until reading this, I never knew that there were discount rates available to us as MVC and Premier members.  Do you have a list of the available rates that apply to owners?



Check out the Points FAQ. They are listed in the *~~Member Discounts~~* section about two thirds of the way through post #3.


----------



## dualrated2 (Mar 8, 2014)

Using P33 I get $197 a night.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks for sharing this information.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Mar 9, 2014)

dualrated2 said:


> Using P33 I get $197 a night.



That changes every minute of the day.

FT


----------



## thinze3 (Mar 9, 2014)

Luvtoride said:


> FT, Until reading this, I never knew that there were discount rates available to us as MVC and Premier members.  Do you have a list of the available rates that apply to owners?
> Also, Another tip is to keep in touch with at least one Marriott TS salesperson.  We have such a person at Singer Island (Oceana Palms) who whenever we need a great rate for a Marriott hotel, we can call and ask him for a Marriott Friends and Family certificate.  He will usually fax or scan this to us within a couple of hours of calling him.  The form is good for a couple of months and MUST be presented when checking in to get that rate.  The code to put in the Marriott website MMF to check these rates.  I just did a quick search for the NY Marriott Marquis for tonight 3/8.  The best rate without a code was $399.  With the MMF code it went down to $229.  It does clearly say you need valid proof to get this rate.



According to rate rules, with the MMF rate you do not get elite night credits and cannot earn Marriott Rewards points.  This alone is worth 20% or more in my opinion.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 9, 2014)

thinze3 said:


> According to rate rules, with the MMF rate you do not get elite night credits and cannot earn Marriott Rewards points.  This alone is worth 20% or more in my opinion.



Personally, I would take the cash discount over the MR points. Sure points are nice, but even if the rate was 20% cheaper, I would still take the cash discount. Cash is king and not subject to devaluation.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Mar 9, 2014)

I wonder if and when Marriott will Marriott will accept "bitcoin" ?




.


----------



## thinze3 (Mar 9, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> Personally, I would take the cash discount over the MR points. Sure points are nice, but even if the rate was 20% cheaper, I would still take the cash discount. Cash is king and not subject to devaluation.



I might do the same, but I am just stating the difference.

I have two rooms in early April reserved in a Dallas CY for my family.  The cheapest nightly rate is $299 (each) - with tax it's $334.88.  I reserved each of them for 15K MR points, valuing the points at well over 2 cents each.  Points do still have value when used correctly.


----------



## dualrated2 (Mar 9, 2014)

FractionalTraveler said:


> That changes every minute of the day.
> 
> FT



I don't doubt it. After your post I went and looked at a reservation I had made for an upcoming stay and found the rate I had booked months ago was now much less. I made the new reservation and cancelled the old one. 

Thanks for posting the info.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Mar 9, 2014)

dualrated2 said:


> I don't doubt it. After your post I went and looked at a reservation I had made for an upcoming stay and found the rate I had booked months ago was now much less. I made the new reservation and cancelled the old one.
> 
> Thanks for posting the info.



Good for you!  Keep on checking.........

FT


----------



## davidvel (Mar 10, 2014)

thinze3 said:


> According to rate rules, with the MMF rate you do not get elite night credits and cannot earn Marriott Rewards points.  This alone is worth 20% or more in my opinion.


Not sure if I'm missing the math but in the example given it was a $170 discount off of a $399 rate which is 43%.


----------



## ace6636634 (Mar 10, 2014)

I know the rules state that the owner must be present along with an ID to get the discounts, what is everyones experience with this?  Do you they actually ask for proof?  I was going to puchase a week for my kids and join them, but not 100% sure I can make it.

Thanks!


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Mar 10, 2014)

ace6636634 said:


> I know the rules state that the owner must be present along with an ID to get the discounts, what is everyones experience with this?  Do you they actually ask for proof?  I was going to puchase a week for my kids and join them, but not 100% sure I can make it.
> 
> Thanks!



The rules are the rules but its been my personal experience that the code compliance has not been verified to date.

I think it is very difficult and costly to programmatically develop software code to automatically check for these promotional considerations.  So in light of this, it comes down to the implementation of procedural controls at the individual MVCI properties for compliance verification.  Never been challenged to date.

Now the hotels have the same issue but for some reason, when I travel to Rest of World, I have observed discount code compliance verification as very high.

As an example, last year I travelled a lot to Amsterdam and stayed at the same full service Marriott hotel each month.  Those guys over there would definitely ask EVERY SINGLE TIME for me to produce some sort of ID that verified my affiliation with the promotional code used to book the reservation.

Company ID, Group ID, Affiliate membership ID, etc.  You name it they asked for it. The same goes for hotels across most of Europe and Asia.  These guys tend to check much more often then back in the USA.  Again, it was more of procedure than anything else.  Same experience in LATAM.

Maybe its cultural.  Maybe in the USA we are just happy to fill rooms and don't care how anyone reserved or even care to challenge guests???

FT


----------



## ace6636634 (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks FT....  I will keep my fingers crossed that I can go.  I have not been challenged when traveling with my work to show a corporate id. 

If anyone else also has experience with this, I would love to hear from you.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 10, 2014)

FractionalTraveler said:


> The rules are the rules but its been my personal experience that the code compliance has not been verified to date.
> 
> I think it is very difficult and costly to programmatically develop software code to automatically check for these promotional considerations.  So in light of this, it comes down to the implementation of procedural controls at the individual MVCI properties for compliance verification.  Never been challenged to date.
> 
> ...



I was challenged only one time to produce evidence for a AAA rate. We were in Canada. We had my wife's AAA card with us even though I can't remember if the room was booked in my name or hers. Either way, they accepted it.

It seems that anyone can book the AAA rate, they never check in in the USA based on our experience.


----------



## n777lt (Mar 11, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> I was challenged only one time to produce evidence for a AAA rate. We were in Canada. We had my wife's AAA card with us even though I can't remember if the room was booked in my name or hers. Either way, they accepted it.
> 
> It seems that anyone can book the AAA rate, they never check in in the USA based on our experience.



The one chain routinely asks for my AAA card, at all levels of properties, is Hilton -- but I guess that doesn't concern this group of Marriott loyalists too much! 

I'm surprised the MOD/P33/P34 entitlement is not checked more routinely -- it would be relatively straightforward for Marriott to program its systems to connect Owner and DC status to MR number so that hotels could see it, or even to block you from booking a rate for which your MR number indicates you are ineligible.  The info's available in the other direction: MVCI properties know your elite status from the MR number on your reservation.


----------



## FractionalTraveler (Mar 11, 2014)

n777lt said:


> The one chain routinely asks for my AAA card, at all levels of properties, is Hilton -- but I guess that doesn't concern this group of Marriott loyalists too much!
> 
> I'm surprised the MOD/P33/P34 entitlement is not checked more routinely -- it would be relatively straightforward for Marriott to program its systems to connect Owner and DC status to MR number so that hotels could see it, or even to block you from booking a rate for which your MR number indicates you are ineligible.  The info's available in the other direction: MVCI properties know your elite status from the MR number on your reservation.



I don't think its as easy as you are making it.  There are multiple databases involved in the process.  Also, there is the issue of legal ownership.  Ownership can come in many forms such as individual, business, or trust entities.  This is not straightforward to verify eligibility requirements.

Additionally, an owner of a MVCI property is not required to have a MR account for the purposes of using their timeshare interests.  In fact many owners don't use MR points or have accounts.

FT


----------



## spackler (Nov 6, 2014)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> I wonder if and when Marriott will accept "bitcoin" ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Expedia takes it now.


----------



## pwrshift (Nov 6, 2014)

I always check hotel rates with AAA as well as Senior rates...SR is almost always the lowest I've found.  Was only asked for AAA card in Europe, not Canada or USA (but am a member) and never asked for proof of being over 62 for SR rate, but maybe I look it.  

Used to try years ago all kinds of codes listed on FlyerTalk but found they rarely worked and took a lot of time compared to just checking AAA and senior.  As platinum I always got upgraded to concierge level.

With TS the MOD code works great...and better than the two above.

Brian


----------



## Wally3433 (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks for the advice.

Do MVC locations verify Premiere Plus status at check in for the P33 rate?  I see that I am able to pull up P33 rates even though I am not Premier Plus. 

If so, what's the verification - a tattoo or something?


----------



## bazzap (Nov 7, 2014)

Wally3433 said:


> Thanks for the advice.
> 
> Do MVC locations verify Premiere Plus status at check in for the P33 rate?  I see that I am able to pull up P33 rates even though I am not Premier Plus.
> 
> If so, what's the verification - a tattoo or something?


All I can say is that a reservation I have recently made specifically highlights
"MVC Premier Plus Visa Owner Discount, 45 percent off Leisure, MVC Owner required, limited to 2 rooms per card member, must pay with Marriott Visa, see Rate Rules"
I guess only time will tell whether they actually seek confirmation of status at check in.
They certainly should.
I have the Marriott MasterCard (they do not offer Visa in the UK), but I also have an email from Cork confirming that they will honour this rate with any Marriott credit card.


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 7, 2014)

bazzap said:


> All I can say is that a reservation I have recently made specifically highlights
> "MVC Premier Plus Visa Owner Discount, 45 percent off Leisure, MVC Owner required, limited to 2 rooms per card member, must pay with Marriott Visa, see Rate Rules"
> I guess only time will tell whether they actually seek confirmation of status at check in.
> They certainly should.
> I have the Marriott MasterCard (they do not offer Visa in the UK), but I also have an email from Cork confirming that they will honour this rate with any Marriott credit card.



Same notations in my upcoming reservations.  Also in my experience, at check-in they've always asked for the Chase Marriott VISA while at the same time saying something like this, "My system verifies that you are Marriott Vacation Club Destination Members - thank you and welcome home! - but I will need to see your Marriott VISA."

I didn't realize they're making allowances for the VISA not being available to UK owners/members - it's great they've figured a workaround for the MasterCard owners!  Also, I've always thought "Welcome home!" was a uniquely Disney thing but IME Marriott started using it shortly after the DC was introduced.


----------



## probowlsurf (Nov 7, 2014)

*MVCI rates*

I been to Aruba 11 times in the past 5 yrs and have always booked my extra nights with the online 45% off must use Marriott MasterCard and pay with AMEX. Never once been questioned or denied rate.


----------



## BocaBoy (Nov 7, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> Same notations in my upcoming reservations.  Also in my experience, at check-in they've always asked for the Chase Marriott VISA while at the same time saying something like this, "My system verifies that you are Marriott Vacation Club Destination Members - thank you and *welcome home*! - but I will need to see your Marriott VISA."
> 
> I didn't realize they're making allowances for the VISA not being available to UK owners/members - it's great they've figured a workaround for the MasterCard owners!  Also*, I've always thought "Welcome home!" was a uniquely Disney thing but IME Marriott started using it shortly after the DC was introduced.*



It varies by property.  At the Maui Ocean Club they have been greeting owners with "Welcome Home" every time we have gone since we purchased some 8-10 years ago.  It has probably always been that way.  I find it very nice.


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 7, 2014)

BocaBoy said:


> It varies by property.  At the Maui Ocean Club they have been greeting owners with "Welcome Home" every time we have gone since we purchased some 8-10 years ago.  It has probably always been that way. * I find it very nice.*



Me too, and I'm glad Barony and SurfWatch are now using it.


----------

